# I thought I'd seen it all



## elecpatsfan (Oct 1, 2010)

What a bucket of swill this wiring job was. I think it was all done by a carpenter because many of the boxes were fastened by square-tip driver screws much like you see a deck built with. With open thhn conductors, the 3 gang to the left seemingly facing into the other room was actually wallboarded over and buried. Bold move cutting the o.w. box to fit in with the plumbing pipe :laughing: I couldnt stop laughing when I saw it


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

"Square-tip driver screws" (aka Robertson) are all I carry and use.. Every time I see a flat blade machine screw or a phillips head, I toss 'em in the garbage...

What a mess they made of the job!!


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

elecpatsfan said:


> What a bucket of swill this wiring job was. I think it was all done by a carpenter because many of the boxes were fastened by square-tip driver screws much like you see a deck built with. With open thhn conductors, the 3 gang to the left seemingly facing into the other room was actually wallboarded over and buried. Bold move cutting the o.w. box to fit in with the plumbing pipe :laughing: I couldnt stop laughing when I saw it


..........


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

Wow I've seen some hack work in my day but that is some of the worst , I bet the HOs said " what's wrong with it it's been like that for x number of years"


----------



## Kaffeene (Feb 11, 2014)

I can't believe they used blue boxes. :no:


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

i cant believe they ruined a blue box like that!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Kaffeene (Feb 11, 2014)

No love for the blue boxes. 
:2guns: *[][]*


----------



## Hawkrod (Mar 19, 2012)

I have a new love for blue boxes, my wife wanted an outlet where nothing would fit and I went scavenging at HD yesterday! LOL I would never do it professionally but man they made my hack! LOL


----------



## Kaffeene (Feb 11, 2014)

They do have some super shallow choices for all types of fitments. I use them in a jam or when I need fitment options.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

elecpatsfan said:


> What a bucket of swill this wiring job was. I think it was all done by a carpenter because many of the boxes were fastened by square-tip driver screws much like you see a deck built with. With open thhn conductors, the 3 gang to the left seemingly facing into the other room was actually wallboarded over and buried. Bold move cutting the o.w. box to fit in with the plumbing pipe :laughing: I couldnt stop laughing when I saw it


What city?:blink:


----------



## elecpatsfan (Oct 1, 2010)

This was in Centerville MA, cape cod. Def not done by an electrician or even an apprentice for that matter.


----------



## RSmike (Jul 31, 2008)

In reference to the second photo...
In the classic debate of which came first the chicken or the egg….
I riddle you this…which came first the electrician or the plumber?

How do more houses not catch fire. [sigh]

RSlater,
RSmike


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

RSmike said:


> In reference to the second photo...
> In the classic debate of which came first the chicken or the egg….
> I riddle you this…which came first the electrician or the plumber?
> 
> ...


Second photo is a cut in box. My bet is the plumber was there first.


----------



## circuitman1 (Mar 14, 2013)

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

glen1971 said:


> "Square-tip driver screws" (aka Robertson) are all I carry and use..


I figured out who wired it!


----------



## bartstop (Sep 30, 2012)

I see this kind of thing all too often. It's usually homeowners.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

RSmike said:


> In reference to the second photo...
> In the classic debate of w*hich came first the chicken or the egg*….
> 
> 
> The Rooster.....:laughing:~CS~:jester:


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

chicken steve said:


> RSmike said:
> 
> 
> > In reference to the second photo...
> ...


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Mshow1323 said:


> chicken steve said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the gross visual...
> ...


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Fitment???:thumbup:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Doesn't Mass imprison , or vote you to gov for this? ....~C:jester:S~


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

glen1971 said:


> "Square-tip driver screws" (aka Robertson) are all I carry and use.. Every time I see a flat blade machine screw or a phillips head, I toss 'em in the garbage...
> 
> What a mess they made of the job!!


There is a universal law that says a Phillips screw will fall off, take three bounces and then disappear into the cosmos. It's usually the special nickel plated one used to hold an expensive decorative fixture together. It forces the installer to get on his hands and knees with a flashlight searching for a screw that no longer exists while everyone else watches.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

It would be less interruption to the world in general to simply nuke Canada and it's Robertson screws, than to let Phillips screw technology succumb to the great trashpile of slotted screws. Kinda similar to the ''transwhatever'' situation. A very small segment of overall society pushing an agenda onto the established working algorithm. Virus. 

Hopefully with the new weather modification weaponry our working USA taxpayers have unwittingly provided, we can direct the jetstream to divert the Nuke fallout in the direction of Russia, resulting in win, win. I'm on the phone with Hillary as I type this promoting the strategery.


----------



## Travelboysteve (Aug 13, 2013)

elecpatsfan said:


> What a bucket of swill this wiring job was. I think it was all done by a carpenter because many of the boxes were fastened by square-tip driver screws much like you see a deck built with. With open thhn conductors, the 3 gang to the left seemingly facing into the other room was actually wallboarded over and buried. Bold move cutting the o.w. box to fit in with the plumbing pipe :laughing: I couldnt stop laughing when I saw it



I'm gonna say, "3rd worlder" looks very similar to what you would find south of our border, (same color conductors, no regard for safety, codes, etc)
:no:


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

The best part is, when whoever did that work wrapped up, they stepped back, smiled and said "F*ck yeah, I'm awesome." :laughing:


----------



## Ontario (Sep 9, 2013)

I think I just lost my appetite. Thanks.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

"But the lights came on."

The plumber's pipe is surely a vent -- note its size 1 1/2" ... and the total structural attack on that stud -- and all off to the left. So, this was the top floor?

Which makes one wonder if this is not a homeower project to utilize space / convert an attic -- perhaps tossing in a dormer.

DIY = Devastate It Yourself


----------

